# UPDATE: The Best New Watches of 2020: What We Know so Far



## JD10

Good to see bell and Ross getting some pub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watches.wa

oh that carbotech Panerai!!! For once they havent destroyed it by adding more crap to it


----------



## weebergy

For me one of the best release this year is th Feynmann Cove


----------



## Turan_Mollayev

The Jaeger LeCoultre, Piaget and the Mosers are absolutely stunning!!


----------



## joegcastro198

That JLC Looks phenomenal.


----------



## dustoffdax

The JLC is an absolute stunner. I don't think they could have done any better.


----------



## Z'ha'dum

Some nice stuff


----------



## ConProteinas

JLC looks amazing :O


----------



## drw50

Awesome stuff


----------



## Paceng59

The new PAM is HOT!!


----------



## mt_timepieces

MB&F are crazy cool!


----------



## Srfny

That H. Moser is sick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ekeyte

The JLC is gorgeous, and so is that Panerai. The HUD B&R is super slick though. I want all of thesel!


----------



## BundyBear

So many watches, so little money [emoji23]

My wallet sheds tears....


----------



## coldbrew

Just fell in love with Montblanc Monopusher Chronograph. What a beauty.


----------



## Kitten325

Looks amazing


----------



## stilby

Love the U50!


----------



## Lawrence648

I definitely like the Longines Spirit Collection, especially the white dial.


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Lange


----------

